# Moving to JLT



## mohammed.hasan (May 22, 2013)

Dear Expats,

Me, my wife and 10 months daughter are new to Dubai, and we are looking for an apartment to live at that meets the following:


Maximum 90,000 AED / Year
Chiller/AC is included within the rent
Be Spacious, 1100 sq ft and more
Have a nice water view (No partial water view)
be like in the middle of everywhere (or close to a metro)

I've been searching over an over on Marina, The Greens, JBR, Dubai Downtown and JLT, and it seems the only thing i found that meet all my requirements (which i know it is a lot) is a 2 bedroom apartment in JLT Cluster A.

Does anyone here live in that cluster? what do you think about it? do you think i can find better for the same budget (90K)? What do you think about JLT in general?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

What is the building name?

Is it LakeView tower?
There are only 2 towers in A; Lakeview and Movenpick
Its roughly 10 minutes walk from the metro

If it is LakeView, 90k is a fair price for one of their 2 beds, its a very new tower, and apartments are very well lit, if a bit on the smaller side. Location is quite convenient as well . 
The majority of towers in JLT dont include chiller costs. 

The water view is your luck really, depends on which side the unit is facing
In Lake view tower, units facing east and north will have a water view


----------



## mohammed.hasan (May 22, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> What is the building name?
> 
> Is it LakeView tower?
> There are only 2 towers in A; Lakeview and Movenpick
> ...


Well, it is located on Lake View, and it has a direct lake view from both the living room and one of the bedrooms. The AC is included within the 90K rent. and yeah, it is like 3 min walking from the Metro. So do you think it is a got one to hold into? (i already signed a contract).. but the land lord was kind enough to give me 3 days to think it over since he show me being hesitated.

So what do you think?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

If it is a 2 bedroom and AC is really included (make sure its mentioned in the contract), it is a pretty good deal. 
If it indeed faces the lake and north/east side, thats another plus as the south side is likely to get very hot because of the afternoon sun and the large windows.

I liked the "new" vibe in the tower, and as I said, the rooms were very well lit.

If you are new to Dubai; then, assuming the owner genuinely gave you 3 days to think it over, is a nice guy and better than most others.
So that is all the more reason to say yes


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lake View is in Cluster B 

I saw a 1 bedroom apartment on the 34th floor going for 75k and the views were great. Pity they didn't want to negotiate on the number of cheques.

I like Lake View - close enough to the metro and plenty of decent food options within a very short walking distance.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

can you share you agent so this seems like the same requirements i would be looking for ?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

mohammed.hasan said:


> Well, it is located on Lake View, and it has a direct lake view from both the living room and one of the bedrooms. The AC is included within the 90K rent. and yeah, it is like 3 min walking from the Metro. So do you think it is a got one to hold into? (i already signed a contract).. but the land lord was kind enough to give me 3 days to think it over since he show me being hesitated.
> 
> So what do you think?


Oops, i think i made a mistake as jk_1337 pointed out 

"Lake View" Tower is in Cluster B

The Tower that i was talking about (brand new etc) is "Lakeside" Tower in
Cluster A

Then again every other tower has "lake" in its name !


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

There's a "Lake Point" tower near Lake View tower but it's in Cluster N. It's alright but a bit of a hike to the metro (though depends how much walking you like doing!).


----------



## mohammed.hasan (May 22, 2013)

Oh, I am sorry, it is Cluster A - Lake Side Residence Tower.

Now I'm totally confused! Yesterday I've been to the JBR, and i found more than 1-Bedroom apartment that has the same size of the 2-Bedroom apartments in JLT.... so i am totally confused, which is better JLT or JBR! giving that they are both the same size, but the ones in JBR are 1-bedroom and the ones in JLT are 2-bedrooms!

Any tips! advise!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

My personal preference is JLT; mainly because the area around JBR is a bit of a mess, and in your case, the Metro will be farther away

Some people like JBR with its proximity to the sea, the "Walk" and the plaza levels, others hate it; it depends on what was your "hunch", if you liked the area around JBR, go for it, otherwise if you think the area is congested and too noisy, Lakeside in JLT will be a safe choice


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

JLT. Traffic is a pain at present with all the construction but maybe by the end of the year it'll be sorted - as best as Dubai traffic can be I guess!


----------



## mohammed.hasan (May 22, 2013)

So guys, what is the best Value i can get for a 90K budget? i know it is a very generic question, but i am really open to any suggestions! It seems every place in Dubai has it is own ups and downs... that's why i can't make up my mind!

2 bedroom or 1 extra large bedroom is fine by me... i just need a space where i'll have an access to people, to life... JLT although it is really wonderful... but how can i say it, it lacks the soul!!!


----------

